# 64 gto quarter panel extensions



## js64gto (Oct 30, 2013)

I am looking for 64 gto quarter panel extensions . . Any help would be appreciated. Thanks js64gto


----------



## Racer1122 (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a left extension 64 gto 507 339 8234.many other trim also .frontgrills.tail lights emblems.4sp console scoops
And more


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Racer1122 said:


> I have a left extension 64 gto 507 339 8234.many other trim also .frontgrills.tail lights emblems.4sp console scoops
> And more


That post appears to have been made 4 1/2 years ago. He probably doesn't need it anymore.


----------



## Racer1122 (Feb 15, 2020)

Just saw. That


----------



## NW_Coast_64 (Feb 28, 2020)

Racer1122 said:


> I have a left extension 64 gto 507 339 8234.many other trim also .frontgrills.tail lights emblems.4sp console scoops
> And more


I'm interested in that extension. I sent a text to that number you posted. I'm also looking for a core support. I bought one and found out later it's tweaked - my body guy say it'll cost $1400 to restore it! Crazy.


----------



## Racer1122 (Feb 15, 2020)

NW_Coast_64 said:


> I'm interested in that extension. I sent a text to that number you posted. I'm also looking for a core support. I bought one and found out later it's tweaked - my body guy say it'll cost $1400 to restore it! Crazy.


Just sold all of it together today.didnt get a text ?


----------

